# Seasons for Trout



## dracu (Jan 22, 2001)

I am doing a dinner in a few days and I need to know what kind of spices or seasoning are good on Trout. Thanks!!!

Sincerely,

Dracu


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

After skillet frying the trout, I'd place it on a dish. I'd pour 8 oz of heavy cream into the skillet and reduce with turmeric, thyme, salt and well crushed black and white peppercorns. Lastly, top the trout with the yellow sauce. Garnish with a sprig of thyme. 

[ April 23, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

I have my trout recipes posted on my web site Dracu. 

I cannot wait! I think the day after tomorrow I am going fly fishing for a couple of hours! Yes!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Dracu...

I tend to keep my preparations to trout fairly simple,as it is a delicate species.
Try dredging a fillet in 1/2 semolina and 1/2 corm meal,sautee a minute or two on each side top with a little lemon segments (meyer) if you can get them and some lardons of bacon.serve that over some lightly sauteed spinach with crispy fried potatos (fine dice)it's light,has texture and the smoke and the citrus are happy campers together,and the trouts natural sweetness is really highlighted.
Just an idea
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

cc Where do meyer lemon grow? In the US or Middle East?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

With such a delicate flavour simplicity will be best so I told myself last time I bought trout filet. I recalled having read somewhere that you can cook filet skin side down and never turn it so the skin will get very crispy. It turned out very well. I just put salt & pepper, served it with asparagus and new potatoes. Thought of doing a sauce but never got there.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

Saute gently with only salt amd pepper, then serve a pesto buerre blanc sauce.
Or, cilantro lime sauce. I've been doing this for years, and now it seems to be the rage.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Iza... 

That is a great way to prepare many types of fish. All snappers and bass I cook I cook skin side down never turn it..but I tilt the pan and baste it with the pan juices and oils
Just be sure when serving scale fish with the skin on that you run the back of your knife over the skin to remove all the scales. I also cut a tic tac toe pattern in the skin (not to deep)this will prvent the fish from trying to do a summersalt in your pan.
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you for the info, Bradchef! I thought you had them in California but wasn't really sure.

I have never seen them here.

Iza, have you seen them at Jean-Talon Market maybe? or elsewhere? Not Atwater surely?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

...and coming back to the trout

As Iza's, I like it super simple, just sautéed skin down with s &p and fresh lemon.
Simple accompaniements too, seasonal the best and potatoes a must...

I like the idea of tic tac toe pattern, cc
and will try that next time.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Got it, cc-brad. LOL


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Brad,

The trout had really no scales to remove. It could be a problem with snapper and bass though. Which reminds me I saw a great recipe for snapper with a pistachio crust, it looked so good 

Thanks for the tip on cutting the skin, would never have thought of doing so with fish, you could make really beautiful pattern.


----------

